# What's the point of being AKC AND CKC registered



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Been kind of been wondering myself!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm not sure why your dog is reg'd with both but people will have both reg mostly for competition purposes. You must, as far as I know, be registered in the country of the competition in order to receive the title earned.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

We haven't registered Maddie yet. I can't think of a good name.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

If you want to show your dog in Canada, you'll need CKC to earn points and to show in US you'll need to have AKC registration, so most of the showing dogs have both CKC and AKC. I believe same applicable to the field testing and other type of events. If you are not planning any of those, registration in the country of your residence would be sufficient.



lorinjax said:


> The puppy we got yesterday is registered with AKC and CKC. Why? I thought you typically were one or the other? Is there an advantage of paying both dues to register him with both organizations?
> Sorry, this is my first papered dog


----------



## lorinjax (Jun 9, 2011)

ok that makes sense! Thank you! So on to name....I guess I can't just put Marley? I need to come up with some big fancy name like his parents and like you see on the dog shows? lol


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Is the CKC the Canadian Kennel Club or Continental Kennel Club? BIG difference between the two. The Canadian Kennel Club is the equivalent of the AKC, and well recognized; the Continental Kennel Club, not so much.


----------



## lorinjax (Jun 9, 2011)

oh gosh, i dunno! lol I "THINK" the Continental Kennel Club. So I don't need to worry with registering with them? I cant imagine she had the Candian Kennel Club registration.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How come the breeder is not registering the dogs?


----------



## mfreib1 (Apr 8, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> How come the breeder is not registering the dogs?


If the breeder registered them you would not be able to pick the name or list yourself as the legal owner of the dog. Does not seem that it would make any sense for the breeder to register the dog.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Mixed breeds and dogs/breeders that don't qualify for AKC membership/registration are usually registered with the Continental Kennel Club so I'm not sure why a dog would have both AKC registration and Continental Kennel Club...


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

mfreib1 said:


> If the breeder registered them you would not be able to pick the name or list yourself as the legal owner of the dog. Does not seem that it would make any sense for the breeder to register the dog.


(Ed to add: For CKC) neither of these are true. Breeders will usually have puppy owners pick the name or help pick the name (hence the many threads on here where people are asking for help picking registered names under a theme given by the breeder). They will pay for registration since it is very important to them that their puppies be registered. They will list the owner as the owner.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Jackie,

US breeders don't register the individual puppies, but rather the whole litter. When the new owner picking up a puppy, they fill out the paper with litter number, breeders name, new owners name, etc and since that moment on it's the new owner responsibility to register his puppy with AKC. That's why US owners have to pick not just call name, but the registered name too. Canadian breeders register each puppy separately and send CKC application (and pay registration fee) on their own. 



jackie_hubert said:


> How come the breeder is not registering the dogs?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Interesting!! I wonder why the difference. There must be a lot of puppies out there who never get reg'd in the US. That must be why CKC pups must be tattooed and US dogs don't before leaving the breeder. 

Thanks!


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

Tattoo or microchip are required for CKC registration, but not for AKC, so in Canada all registered puppies have to be identified with ink or chip before they leave breeder's premises. Why the difference? No idea... :no:
I am picking my golden boy in three weeks across the border and have to register him first with AKC, then put a microchip and finally register him with CKC. At least everything is crystal clear here - I do all :



jackie_hubert said:


> Interesting!! I wonder why the difference. There must be a lot of puppies out there who never get reg'd in the US. That must be why CKC pups must be tattooed and US dogs don't before leaving the breeder.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Jackie/Discoverer - wow. I'm learning something new every day. I wondered a little when I saw a couple threads with the breeders trying to figure out registration names... I thought they were just very thorough or helpful.  



> ok that makes sense! Thank you! So on to name....I guess I can't just put Marley? I need to come up with some big fancy name like his parents and like you see on the dog shows? lol


The thing is you have to come up with an individual name that hasn't been used in the registry before. That's all it comes down to.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

lorinjax said:


> ....I guess I can't just put Marley? I need to come up with some big fancy name like his parents and like you see on the dog shows? lol


Usually the first word of the register name is the name of your breeder's kennel. If the breeder has a theme for a litter, the register name has to reflect it, otherwise you feel free to pick anything that suits you and your dog. The whole registered name should be less than 36 characters (including spaces) or for additional $10 it can be up to 50 characters.



Megora said:


> ... The thing is you have to come up with an individual name that hasn't been used in the registry before. That's all it comes down to.


Not really. The AKC permits thirty-seven dogs of each breed to be assigned the same name

You can read the rules on AKC website:
Naming of Dogs


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Not really. The AKC permits thirty-seven dogs of each breed to be assigned the same name
> 
> You can read the rules on AKC website:
> Naming of Dogs


See? I'm learning something new every day.


----------

